# Costa calida



## Lyanne (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a mother of two (5+3), I've been looking fr a number of weeks at schools, areas etc.... As we are hoping to move to Spain before September.

Is there anyone out there that has a young family and living in costa calida (mar menor) and sending their children to state school?

This is a really exciting time for us but obviously I have doubts, worries but ive had a lot of positive info sent to me through this website and any other constructive advice would be gratefully received....

Help, haha x


----------



## Guiri-girl (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Lyanne

I live in Cartagena and I have a three year old going to the local state school - they use a points system based on your income, how close you live to the school and also whether there are siblings already enrolled. 

In a city like Cartagena you can get a lot of competition for the more popular schools, but in smaller towns there isn't usually a problem. 

The applications have already been put through for Septem ber and I believe the results of the first round are due out this week, so perhaps you should look into it sooner rather than later. 

The school itself is pretty good, and my little one seems happy enough at least!

If there's anything specific you'd like to know, please ask!


----------



## Lyanne (Apr 15, 2012)

What's that school called if you don't mind me asking, I didn't realise it would be based on income!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lyanne said:


> What's that school called if you don't mind me asking, I didn't realise it would be based on income!


All the state schools work on a points system which include your income as Guiri girl said. Even if you don't get any points you may still get a place if the school's not full.
The main school intake is being looked at at this very moment, but if you come over in September you'll be given a place somewhere. It just might not be where you want!


----------



## Lyanne (Apr 15, 2012)

So the school I'd be closest to is Mediterraneo - Infant and Primary Education Centre, La Manga Del Mar Menor. I can't find any contact details other than a phone number, I'm trying to get intouch with someone who would be able to speak with the school with regards to admissions etc.... I'm willing to pay for a Spanish tutor until September, we are hoping to be over in June, hopefully we'd get our first choice.

Wow, I knew this would be a lot to take on, I'm still excited but it's going to be alot of work and patience.

Thanks for everyone who has helped and will help....


----------



## Guiri-girl (Apr 4, 2012)

CEIP MEDITERRÄNEO. LA MANGA DEL MAR MENOR
Avda. del Vivero s/n 30380 Murcia
Teléfono 968 564124 Fax 968 146217
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Lyanne (Apr 15, 2012)

Guiri-girl said:


> CEIP MEDITERRÄNEO. LA MANGA DEL MAR MENOR
> Avda. del Vivero s/n 30380 Murcia
> Teléfono 968 564124 Fax 968 146217
> Email: [email protected]


Thank you for these details, I had a friend of mine who has lived in Spain 15 years to call, they have spaces for September so that's a good sign, just looking or the right accommodation now!

I'm going to email them now!

I really appreciate your help!


----------

